# Some pics of my Snakeheads



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Here are some pics of my snakeheads I thought I would share:


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

The pics are kind a small because I have take them with my phone. I don't have a digi cam







But you get the idea


----------



## creni guy (Jan 26, 2005)

jan said:


> The pics are kind a small because I have take them with my phone. I don't have a digi cam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those fish are huge. You must spend some substantial $ on food, or not? What size aquarium are you housing them in? how long have you had them?

Thanks for the pictures, they make my channa gachua look like a feeder fish, seriously.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, they almost look like whales!!! Awaiting larger pics!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks for the compliment.

The costs on food aren't that high. I give them frozen fish from my local market, sometimes beefhart and chickenfilet, mealworms, rainworms and grasshoppers. No feeders









The tank is 200x70x60cm. At the moment this size will work, but I have to move them to my bigger pacu tank and get rid of the pacu's. Or buy an other tank. I'm still doubting about that









The snakeheads are about 1 year old and have grown to 26''.

Edit: I'm from The Netherlands and snakeheads are still legal over here. So please don't get this thread closed


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

It good that you have the proper sized home for them. Nice monsters you got. Feeding videos?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

jan said:


> The snakeheads are about 1 year old and have grown to 26''.
> [snapback]885806[/snapback]​










Wow they do go fast as hell then. I didnt realize it was this quick!


----------



## Supa Samoan (Jan 13, 2005)

dammm that's big


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > The snakeheads are about 1 year old and have grown to 26''.
> ...


I knew that they would grow quick, but I wasn't prepared by this growthrate. They even grew faster then my old redtail catfish. I thought that was impossible


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice redlines! Thanks for posting pics of those beauties. And don't be timid to post pics of your SH. Responsible owners like yourself should be applauded.

So you have not seen much agression between the two? I have not known too many who have kept two in a tank without a lot of agression at some point. And don't worry, they slow down at about that size( well, slow down for redlines).


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> Nice redlines! Thanks for posting pics of those beauties. And don't be timid to post pics of your SH. Responsible owners like yourself should be applauded.
> 
> So you have not seen much agression between the two? I have not known too many who have kept two in a tank without a lot of agression at some point. And don't worry, they slow down at about that size( well, slow down for redlines).
> [snapback]886237[/snapback]​


Thanks for the kind words







I have had them together since they were a couple of inches, so maybe this explains why they tolerate/like each other. There is some occassional fin nipping, but nothing serious. Only around feeding time they're more agressive towards each other.

About the growing: I have noticed that they aren't growing as fast as in the beginning. However the growth in lenght is now slowing down, but now they start to grow more in the hight en are getting thicker.

Edit: I thought that Mojo has two of them as well







(www.aquamojo.com)


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

wow, great looking fish
their huge!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Awesome fish, Jan!









But I would not get rid of the Pacu`s, there so big now and you have them for such a long time.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Yeah, I know. That's the whole issue. I just can't choose. After al that time I'm getting attached to the pacu's. But my snakeheads make great 'pets' also. But I don't have to rush things over. For a while I'm ok with my current tank and set up :nod:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Beautiful snakeheads.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Wow, they look crazy hot. just think if the guy had a digi cam, he could easly win a NP-POTM


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

No worries on a thread getting closed, no morons are causing trouble yet!







Hopefully the feds get it right in the U.S. and only ban certain species (but let's not derail! ).

I'd pick snakeheads over pacu, but I've never had pacu of that size!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

acestro said:


> No worries on a thread getting closed, no morons are causing trouble yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I too like the snakeheads better then the pacu's. But I have the pacu's for such a long time that I'm getting attached to them. But basically they are just big ugly and skittish fish







But that's why I like them :nod: 
Btw: The pacu's were bought as redbelly piranha's, but I did get pacu's instead. It took me a couple of weeks before I realised that they weren't piranha's)


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I didn't want to make another thread so here are another couple of, not the best quality phone taken, pictures of fish that were compatible with my snakeheads:

14''+ Royal pleco. I'm not sure about the L-number


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

And my Redtailcatfish 22''


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Very Very Nice


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I wish I had the money to have purchased a husge tank to keep my snakehead,but for sure when I am older I am buying another.Nice snakeheads.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Thnx for the kind words


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

look,s great jan amazing snake heads they are very cool and large


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice SH's


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Awesome









I wish they were easier to get here in the states


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> I wish they were easier to get here in the states
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Thsoe motherfockers look Massive in these littel shots


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words







. At the moment I only have the two snakeheads left in the tank. I've sold the Royal and the RTC so I would have some more room for my snakeheads.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam all those fish are sexy


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice mate. I was thinking of getting snake heads at one point.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Thnx agian everybody


----------

